# Kindle Fire "Gift"



## DooneyKat (Jul 24, 2012)

My son opened a student checking account at our bank and received a Kindle Fire as a "welcome" gift.

Because it was not purchased through Amazon, is it still covered through their warranty if something goes wrong?

Thanks for any information.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What a great deal!  

Yes, it's still covered.  He should register it to an Amazon account so he can have access to their store and all.  You might want to contact Kindle customer service to find out when coverage starts. . .probably when he registers it. (Though, arguably, it could be sort of used with out registering and if you did that for 6 months and then registered it for Amazon, I expect they'd back date the warranty.  The bank, after all, will probably have reported to them that they distributed that particular device.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DooneyKat said:


> My son opened a student checking account at our bank and received a Kindle Fire as a "welcome" gift.
> 
> Because it was not purchased through Amazon, is it still covered through their warranty if something goes wrong?
> 
> Thanks for any information.


Cool! Great bank!

Welcome to KindleBoards! Hope he'll let you use the Fire!

Betsy


----------



## DooneyKat (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the information and welcome!

I think I'll probably end up with it (fingers crossed) as he has an iPod Touch and he's used to that.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thats a pretty good deal from the bank! Id imagine it was covered under the warranty, It's the device itself that's covered regardless of who bought it/activated it id imagine - the one i bought my dad is covered, cant see why it would be different for you


----------



## KM Logan (Jun 2, 2012)

Holy cow! Sign me up!


----------



## DooneyKat (Jul 24, 2012)

Well, he received it very quickly and... gave it to me (in exchange for allowing him to put a wireless router in our house. Yes, we were still "wired in"  )

I LOVE it! I've already bought three covers (sadly had to return my favorite as there was a typo in the graphic on the front... seriously!) and downloaded a few apps.

I sat in a high school gym on Saturday for my daughter's VB tournament and read, surfed the web and watched episodes of Downton Abbey... it was fantastic!

I'm completely satisfied... but, if there is a new Fire on September 6th... well. we may just re-gift this one to my Mom and get the new one...lol!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I wish we had banks like that when I was in school!


----------

